# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.31.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.31.0 - First in the world 
 Added:
 - support  HAIER CDMA HC-C200 (Read/Write NOR) - World First
 - support  Samsung SGH-I897 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support  LG CYON SU130 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support  LG CYON KU9100 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  * Fixed box detection at ports >COM256*  *P.S. Still need more?*

----------

